# Low Point Drain Tube Road Debris Damage And Leak



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

We just went on our first trip with our new to us 2005 Outback 26RS over the 4th. Well, I came over a hill running around 65mph and there was a pile of semi tire rubber in the road. Cars on either side of me so I had to straddle it. I pulled over but didn't see any damage. But once I got to camp I noticed the cap from one of the two low point drain tubes was missing. Once I replaced the cap, the water then leaked down the tube from underneath the belly. We were sick thinking we had a cracked holding tank which would be very expensive to replace. Tonight after researching on Outbackers, I am hopeful the low point drain pipes just attach to tubing underneath the belly which would make for a quick repair. Is this correct or do the PVC pipes actually attach to a tank. I can tell the leaking pipe is loose and can be moved around. Thanks in advance for the help.

Robert


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The low point drains are attached to the drinking water tubing lines. They are just what they sound like...The low point of both the hot and cold water lines. Being pex lines, there should be a T fitting above the underbelly somewhere, and I'll guess that is what got loosened up in the debris strike. You will have to open up the underbelly to see what is happening, but it should not be a big repair(like a fresh water holding tank would be).

And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

Stumpy75 said:


> The low point drains are attached to the drinking water tubing lines. They are just what they sound like...The low point of both the hot and cold water lines. Being pex lines, there should be a T fitting above the underbelly somewhere, and I'll guess that is what got loosened up in the debris strike. You will have to open up the underbelly to see what is happening, but it should not be a big repair(like a fresh water holding tank would be).
> 
> And, welcome to the forum!


Wow, what a relief. I did not want to pay for a holding tank. I searched for under belly removal and didn't find very much information. Should I cut an access hole and the try to patch it once I fix the lines or is dropping the underbelly pretty easy? Or should a dealer address this?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

I just found posts describing how to make a hinged access flap. So I think I can tackle this. What size and type of fittings will I need to make the repair on the low point drain pipes? Is there a mod I should attempt while I am working on them to improve heir function or offer protection?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Okie camper said:


> I just found posts describing how to make a hinged access flap. So I think I can tackle this. What size and type of fittings will I need to make the repair on the low point drain pipes? Is there a mod I should attempt while I am working on them to improve heir function or offer protection?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


What fittings you will need will depend on what you find when you open it up. I think they are 3/8" pex lines, but you will have to check. It should be printed on the lines.

If I had to replace the low point drains, I might go with a quick shut-off, like is on my fresh water tank drain. Of course, they would have to be pressure rated to make sure they could take the working pressure of the water lines.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are three low points. If it is the single one then that is the tank low point, if it is the two that are close together then those are the cold and hot line low points.

Sounds like you just have a cracked or separated fitting on the cold or hot line. Home Depot or Lowes or any of the big box home stores will have the 1/2" PEX fittings you will need to make the repair.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> There are three low points. If it is the single one then that is the tank low point, if it is the two that are close together then those are the cold and hot line low points.
> 
> Sounds like you just have a cracked or separated fitting on the cold or hot line. Home Depot or Lowes or any of the big box home stores will have the 1/2" PEX fittings you will need to make the repair.


Thanks for the help gentlemen. I appreciate it.

Robert


----------

